# Dawn



## sss3

Have read many times, that Dawn was an effective cleaner. How does it differ from other dish detergents?


----------



## Lisa in WA

I used to use Dawn till I read a review where they tested the liquid dish soaps. Method came out on top (has more surfactants than Dawn even though it's a "green" product) and I started using it. I don't have a dishwasher so I really want the best dishwashing liquid and this stuff really is way better than Dawn. Smells better too. I'm using their Lime and Sea Salt scent right now. 
You can buy Method at Target but my local grocery store just started selling it.


----------



## puddlejumper007

dawn was used on the sea birds during the oil spill...that is all i needed to know that was good stuff.


----------



## mrs whodunit

Dawn is great but I cant use it... must have ammonia in it as my hands will break out.

The Kirkland Environmentally friendly dishsoap is fantastic. It does a great job of cutting grease and doesn't bother my hands. Usually the enviro stuff is useless.


----------



## lathermaker

Dawn makes my hands break out in hives, so does Method. The only dish detergent I can use bare handed is green Palmolive.


----------



## gweny

mrs whodunit said:


> Dawn is great but I cant use it... must have ammonia in it as my hands will break out.
> 
> The Kirkland Environmentally friendly dishsoap is fantastic. It does a great job of cutting grease and doesn't bother my hands. Usually the enviro stuff is useless.


I second the Kirkland vote for cleaning dishes, but dawn is better for bubbles. We take our bubbles very seriously in this house. A little dawn and a big scoop of corn starch in a kiddie pool and the bubbles are as big as we are.


----------



## K9Dave

We spray the yard, bathe the dogs with it. Kills fleas instantly. Ticks die pretty quickly. I know people usie it for their garden for certain types of pests.


----------



## chibibarako

Dawn has enzymes, doesn't it?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

I've heard that Dawn has degreasers as its active agent.


----------



## CajunSunshine

mrs whodunit said:


> Dawn is great but I cant use it... must have ammonia in it as my hands will break out.





lathermaker said:


> Dawn makes my hands break out in hives, so does Method. The only dish detergent I can use bare handed is green Palmolive.


A friend of mine has the exact same problem. She discovered that the _clear _variety of Dawn (with "Bleach Alternative" in it) does not affect her hands at all. Dunno if it's just her unique chemistry, or... ?


.


----------



## cfuhrer

My sister used original dawn to wash her show sheep for several years. Only stuff that cuts thru the lanolin.


----------



## ldc

Used Dawn this a.m. to get residual grease off kitchen stove and oven from 40 yrs of previous tenants. It's been a 3 yr project! Worked better than everything else I'd tried so far, such as wh. vinegar, scrub w baking soda, comet, etc....


----------



## MJsLady

I miss the Stanley degreaser, that stuff was awesome!
Their orange oil cleaner was fantastic too I used it a lot in my antiques business.


----------



## cc

I don't know about dishes but it does work great on horses, add a little Shout into the bucket and the white on the horses just gleam! Gets all the red stains from our clay out of their coats. Must be something about Dawn that works especially well on animals.


----------



## Maura

I use Palmolive, green.

Any dish detergent is going to strip all the natural oils from your pet&#8217;s coat. This is not good for their skin. I use my home made olive oil soap on the dogs with no problem.


----------



## DW

Olive oil dog soap?


----------



## Woolieface

They sell bars of olive oil soap for human use in stores also. It's great stuff for anyone that has skin that reacts to additives, fragrances and soap bases like palm oil.


----------



## Maura

If it&#8217;s good enough for me, it&#8217;s good enough for my dog. Seriously, it is very mild and suitable for babies or dogs. Add some lavender e.o. and it&#8217;s great.


----------



## Werforpsu

I use dawn for all my handwashing needs.

I stopped using store bought spray cleaner for my counters a few years ago because I bake a lot: pies, cookies, bread and I wanted my counters to be clean but "food safe" and after using fantastic I would smell my counter 30 minutes later and it would smell like chemicals...not my idea of a bread kneading surface.

Now, I use an empty spray bottle and add a squirt of dawn before filling with water. that is what I use on my counters now...spray and wipe..no rinse needed since it is not a lot of dawn. this keeps them clean but "foodsafe"...it is a bonus that it costs almost nothing.

I should mention that I use a homemade bleach cleaner after the counters have had raw meat on them or if they have stains on them.


----------



## dawnstone69

Dawn is also great for deskunking animals and its safe on their skin just avoid the eyes it works on about anything


----------



## rural dreams

A paste of blue Dawn and baking soda applied with a wet cloth works like magic on grease build up on stoves.I also use it with the used vinegar from descaling our coffee pot to clean our tub surround.I am allergic to most cleaners,and Dawn is my go-to for almost everything.Must be the degreasers-it sure works.


----------



## CountryMom22

I used to love Dawn, but when we put in a new septic system, the contractor told me not to use Dawn, as it works so well on the grease that it will cause problems with the water draining out of the laterals. Can't remember exactly why though.


----------

